# Phillip Schofield



## ger147 (Feb 7, 2020)

Phillip Schofield has just announced he is gay.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-51414010


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2020)

It's amazing how long it can take somebody to realise, or admit, their sexuality. He had a wife for 27 years apparently. Crazy.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

Watched the interview on This Morning, he looked and sounded pretty choked about the whole thing. Its a brave decision to take for him and his whole family, his wife seemingly supports his decision and encouraged him to be true to himself as have his 2 daughters. End of the day that's all that matters is he and his family are all happy regardless of his sexuality.. 

Social media seemingly has gone into its inevitable melt down, with many speaking out against his choice in faux outrage on behalf of his wife and daughters, calling him a disgraceful person for doing this to her and making her miserable living a lie. None of those keyboard warriors or anyone of us know what his family are going through or what they're thinking they just want to be outraged on behalf of someone as always. 

Live and let live I say, if he's happy, his wife's happy and kids are happy then fair play to them all, they and Phil can move forward happy and enjoy their lives as they see fit👍


----------



## User62651 (Feb 7, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Phillip Schofield has just announced he is gay.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-51414010

Click to expand...

Not really news is it and nor should it be. Not a big surprise either. 
Sad he's taken this long to come out, much time in denial you'd think, why not earlier? -  not like it would affect a career in the media.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 7, 2020)

Good luck to him.
I fail to see why it is "crazy", and just because he is married doesn't mean his preference cant and shouldn't change.
You only get one innings, why not be happy in it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Not really news is it and nor should it be. Not a big surprise either.
Sad he's taken this long to come out, much time in denial you'd think, why not earlier? -  not like it would affect a career in the media.
		
Click to expand...

Might have affected his career had he still been a childrens presenter (although you could rightly argue it shouldn't) but as an established TV star with a solid job does it beg the question why now? I wonder if one of the trashy red tops had something and he was getting in there first


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Might have affected his career had he still been a childrens presenter (although you could rightly argue it shouldn't) but as an established TV star with a solid job does it beg the question why now? I wonder if one of the trashy red tops had something and he was getting in there first
		
Click to expand...

None of us will know the why now other than its probably taken a long time to come to terms with for him knowing he has a family, that certainly came across in his interview. Also stated there has been no outside pressure from anyone forcing his hand, that this is a decision purely by him alone and the right time for his family. 

Do we need to delve any deeper than that in search for a scandal or can we not just accept a man made a decision with his own and families best interests at heart.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

So brave.


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 7, 2020)

Seems to be the standard celebrity statement these days along with being abused by their wicked step-uncle and having an eating disorder.


----------



## brendy (Feb 7, 2020)

I dont get it, why do we need to know peoples sexual orientation, does it make them a better or worse person professionally etc?


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 7, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Phillip Schofield has just announced he is gay.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-51414010

Click to expand...

And?  Show biz is probably one of the areas where you are more likely to be accepted as gay.  Try being a gay sportsman.  I don't believe there are still any openly gay professional footballers in the UK.  Undoubtedly there are gay footballers, just not openly gay.  We've had a few "come out" in Rugby with little backlash until the Folau debacle. There are lots of reasons people don't come out as gay but it's a personal choice as to whether they do or don't.  The trouble is, as has been said above, the press still like to make a big thing out of it.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2020)

brendy said:



			I dont get it, why do we need to know peoples sexual orientation, does it make them a better or worse person professionally etc?
		
Click to expand...

Easy to say as a white heterosexual man I guess.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 7, 2020)

One or two comments on here indicate why,  even today,  it's not an easy decision to come out. Especially if you're in the public eye.  All the best Schofe - and the rest of us should get on with our lives.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

Marshy77 said:



			What do you mean?
		
Click to expand...

You know what he means,you just want him clarify it so that you can get all offended & make yourself look super PC 🙄


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Easy to say as a white heterosexual man I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Easy to say as a white heterosexual man I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Does that make you Gay?


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2020)

I wonder why he has decided to come out now?   Maybe someone was about to publicise it and he decided to release a statement first.


----------



## woody69 (Feb 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Good luck to him.
I fail to see why it is "crazy", and* just because he is married doesn't mean his preference cant and shouldn't change.*
You only get one innings, why not be happy in it.
		
Click to expand...

LOL at that statement. Like your sexuality is deciding to wear a different coloured top or something


----------



## User20204 (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm disgusted.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 7, 2020)

I saw it coming...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2020)

What a difficult thing to do...but being true to yourself and about yourself is important for peace of mind - and without peace of mind life can be very difficult and painful and solace can be sought in ways alien to the values of the sufferer.  Impact on wife and family might well be very difficult today - but I get an inkling from what he has said that his wife and family may have known for some time.  Certainly he said the some work colleagues knew of his struggle with himself.  Prayers are with him and his family that responses to his coming out are decent and supportive.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 7, 2020)

I thought he was gay anyway. He looks it. 

Having grown up with a gay brother gives you an enhanced radar.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 7, 2020)

woody69 said:



			LOL at that statement. Like your sexuality is deciding to wear a different coloured top or something 

Click to expand...

Of course not, it's having those preferences hidden through life because "thats whats expected of you"
It applies to men as well as women.


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Easy to say as a white heterosexual man I guess.
		
Click to expand...

   Have you just assumed race and gender???  Tut tut! 

Actually, why do we need to know?  .... treat everyone the same, with respect.   Someone's sexual orientation is of no interest *unless someone feels the need to talk about their own*.  I work in a pretty diverse office, we just get on with our jobs.  "Other halves" show up at functions, gay, straight etc, no one gives a monkeys - it's 2020..   Be nice. live and let live.  

If Schofield had the need to say (probably before some git tried to sell story to press)  - fair play to him.   He's still the same bloke... get over it.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2020)

i can sympathise, it took me 40 years to realise i was a lesbian.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 7, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i can sympathise, it took me 40 years to realise i was a lesbian.
		
Click to expand...

The old jokes are the best!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 7, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			I wonder why he has decided to come out now?   Maybe someone was about to publicise it and he decided to release a statement first.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately with the media we have in the UK I wouldn't be surprised if one of the red tops were going to publish something so it's forced him to come out now, especially as he's been in the news a lot over the last few months with reports of him being not as nice behind the cameras towards colleagues as he is in front of them.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 7, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Phillip Schofield has just announced he is gay.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-51414010

Click to expand...

Who cares.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2020)

There has not yet been an NFL player to come out whilst an active player - several have revealed it after they retired.  But the existing stigma in the locker room would make it almost impossible for any individual to admit that even though women's sports have no problem with gay players at all.   An unfortunate side-effect of the world we live in but at least progress has and is being made on this topic.

But seriously, has anyone asked Gordon the Gopher how he feels about all of this?


----------



## brendy (Feb 7, 2020)

Eh?



Kellfire said:



			Easy to say as a white heterosexual man I guess.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I thought he was gay anyway. He looks it.

Having grown up with a gay brother gives you an enhanced radar.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I noticed he tucks his shirt in his underpants.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Who cares.
		
Click to expand...

He does.
He's obviously finding it hard to keep quiet about.
If it's making him ill then he's done the right thing, got it out in the open so everyone can just forget about it and get on with their lives. 
We dont need to know, we dont need to care.
He does and that's why he's done it
It's a shame that people are getting seriously wou d up about it
His family have accepted everything so I hope they all get left alone to carry on and be happy.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2020)

Who knows what motivated him to "come out" but holding something in doesn't get better over time it gets worse, maybe he just did it for his own peace of mind, maybe as suggested he did it to pre-empt a tabloid story. Good luck to him whatever.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			He does.
He's obviously finding it hard to keep quiet about.
If it's making him ill then he's done the right thing, got it out in the open so everyone can just forget about it and get on with their lives.
We dont need to know, we dont need to care.
He does and that's why he's done it
It's a shame that people are getting seriously wou d up about it
His family have accepted everything so I hope they all get left alone to carry on and be happy.
		
Click to expand...

I meant who in the public cares. It's nothing to do with us, it's between him and his family. 

Total non story.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2020)

DaveR said:



			I meant who in the public cares. It's nothing to do with us, it's between him and his family.

Total non story.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a slightly daft question, it's plainly obvious from the sales of gossip rags, and awful 'reality' TV that a huge amount of people do care about the private lives of others. That's just a known fact.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 7, 2020)

He's stated he was not pressurized into doing it by any upcoming press revelations, he probably did it for the sake of his own mental health so fair play.  And he is one of the most recognizable and well known presenters in this country so you can't blame the media for reporting it. But I think the media nowadays are reporting it not as a scandal as such, sneering at someones sexuality as used to happen.  But more of just a bit of news about a very well known person. From what I can see he's had total support in the media which shows that as a society we are getting better.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Seems a slightly daft question, it's plainly obvious from the sales of gossip rags, and awful 'reality' TV that a huge amount of people do care about the private lives of others. That's just a known fact.
		
Click to expand...

No they don't, they are just being nosey gossip mongers. Big news till the next big 'scandal' comes along.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Unfortunately with the media we have in the UK I wouldn't be surprised if one of the red tops were going to publish something so it's forced him to come out now, especially as he's been in the news a lot over the last few months with reports of him being not as nice behind the cameras towards colleagues as he is in front of them.
		
Click to expand...

...and that might simply have been his internal conflict coming to the surface...


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 7, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			You know what he means,you just want him clarify it so that you can get all offended & make yourself look super PC 🙄
		
Click to expand...

 Offended. Not at all.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 7, 2020)

Is it just coincidence that this announcement has come only a couple of days after his ex co-presenter has announced that she has separated from her husband?

Perhaps we will see Philip and Phil???     

(Only joking!)


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2020)

Woke up this morning to the news and to be honest I'm not surprised, I genuinely thought he was gay anyway for some reason, he always seemed to come across as a bit of a gay icon but maybe that's just my perception lol. 
On to the story itself, there's something about these stage managed style statements which doesn't sit quite right with me. I had the same thoughts with the rugby player last year, I feel a little bit "played" for want of a better phrase.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 7, 2020)

I'd like to know who's getting seriously wound up about it.


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			So how does a heterosexual male become homosexual other than possibly some hormonal change?
		
Click to expand...

given you seem know so much about everything, why don't you tell us!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225805304694263809


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			So how does a heterosexual male become homosexual other than possibly some hormonal change?
		
Click to expand...

I think many gay men and women would tell you that your problem and confusion is in respect of your use of the word _become_


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 7, 2020)

brendy said:



			I dont get it, why do we need to know peoples sexual orientation, does it make them a better or worse person professionally etc?
		
Click to expand...

We don't really. But, had he not said anything publicy, and then was spotted all of a sudden hanging about very lovingly with another chap, whilst also moving out of his family home, there is no doubt the tabloid media would be all over him like a rash. Better to get it out there himself and on his own terms.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 7, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Rumours of being a bully
I know take the heat off, say Im gay, heads all screwed up etc etc that should deflect the attention away.

World is turning in to one big snowflake
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting that Mr Bercow might be next 

TBH, I'm not sure why I read this thread - it's absolutely nothing to do with anyone other than PS and his family.


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Are you suggesting that Mr Bercow might be next 

TBH, I'm not sure why I read this thread - it's absolutely nothing to do with anyone other than PS and his family.
		
Click to expand...

When has that stoped anyone from having a rant about something on here!
Join in, you might enjoy it!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2020)

Anyone reading  this thread can see why celebrity’s still need to come out in regards their sexuality

It’s a shame that the world still hasn’t moved on enough to understand that people’s sexuality should be accepted and not derided

I hope one day there is a time where is just accepted by all that people should be free to love who they wish without any stigma attached to it

It doesn’t matter if Phillip Schofield is gay or not but unfortunately because people still treat it as headline news then people will continue to come out

Hopefully soon the gay footballers or indeed any main stream sports stars will be able to act freely and not be judged or insulted but I fear we are a long way off.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 7, 2020)

Some seriously poor comments on this thread, some posts have been deleted and infraction points given.

Please watch what you post and keep it tasteful.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 7, 2020)

Phil (schofield)is awesome and good luck to him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			So how does a heterosexual male become homosexual other than possibly some hormonal change?
		
Click to expand...

Someone doesn’t “become homosexual” - it’s all about people’s feelings and desires and attractions and they can change through the course of people’s lives


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2020)

Cant see why anyone would care in the least, it's only a matter for his family as I see things


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Phil (schofield)is awesome and good luck to him.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, and Phil (the fragger) is a big meanie


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Cant see why anyone would care in the least, it's only a matter for his family as I see things
		
Click to expand...

Probably because he made a public announcement about it Chris.  Kind of opens it up to everyone.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 7, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Rumours of being a bully
I know take the heat off, say Im gay, heads all screwed up etc etc that should deflect the attention away.

World is turning in to one big snowflake
		
Click to expand...

Yes, of course. To quash the rumours of being a bully that approximately 0.005% of the population knew about, he decides that after 27 years of marriage with two grown up kids, to deflect attention he will announce is gay. As despite the fact he knows that it will be headline news and cause a massive amount of stress to his family, at least no one is thinking he is a bully. Makes sense now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2020)

On a slight tangent, and a genuine question, but are there (or have been) and gay male golfers? I know there are small steps being made in some sports but I can't recall any male golfers "coming out"

I thought there were some female golfers over the years (or again I could be mistaken) that declared they were gay


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

There has been some truly terrible comments on this thread about the man's sexuality which in this day and age shouldn't even be something that matters.  Its no surprise people both in and out of the public eye find it still so hard to be able in some cases to admit their true feeling's. Its 2020 not 1820, its no wonder the Mods had to get involved.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 7, 2020)

Not bothered. Hope him and his family are ok, end of.


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On a slight tangent, and a genuine question, but are there (or have been) and gay male golfers? I know there are small steps being made in some sports but I can't recall any male golfers "coming out"

I thought there were some female golfers over the years (or again I could be mistaken) that declared they were gay
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about male golfers but Mel Reid came out as gay last year


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On a slight tangent, and a genuine question, but are there (or have been) and gay male golfers? I know there are small steps being made in some sports but I can't recall any male golfers "coming out"

I thought there were some female golfers over the years (or again I could be mistaken) that declared they were gay
		
Click to expand...

Tad Fujikawa is the 1st male golfer to openly acknowledge he's a gay man. Not many will remember him though as depsite his early rise in the game he's pretty much dissappeared as a tour player..

Women wise been some famous golfers Patty Sheehan, Rosie Jones and more recently Mel Reid to name but 3.

Edit, Dando just beat me to the Mel Reid comment...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			There has been some truly terrible comments on this thread about the man's sexuality which in this day and age shouldn't even be something that matters.  Its no surprise people both in and out of the public eye find it still so hard to be able in some cases to admit their true feeling's. Its 2020 not 1829, its no wonder the Mods had to get involved.
		
Click to expand...

All of this as already been said (more than once) on this thread. what’s the point in repeating it? 

It’s like a competition to see who can be the most PC 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			All of this as already been said (more than once) on this thread. what’s the point in repeating it?

It’s like a competition to see who can be the most PC 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Oh I apologise for having an opinion.. 🙄


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			Not sure about male golfers but Mel Reid came out as gay last year
		
Click to expand...

Think it was her I was thinking of. I knew there had been a few ladies that had come out. I wonder if in the male game they would be worried about losing sponsors and endorsements by coming out but surely in these more enlightened times (or you'd hope) that shouldn't be an issue surely


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Oh I apologise for having an opinion.. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologize pal,just gets a tad boring when you’re just repeating others.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			No need to apologize pal,just gets a tad boring when you’re just repeating others.
		
Click to expand...

Your trolling people is far more boring.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 7, 2020)

Enough already


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Some seriously poor comments on this thread, some posts have been deleted and infraction points given.

Please watch what you post and keep it tasteful.
		
Click to expand...

You’ve left many that reek of homophobia on the thread.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			All of this as already been said (more than once) on this thread. what’s the point in repeating it?

It’s like a competition to see who can be the most PC 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Yes, because not being homophobic is being “PC”. 
By any chance do you find gay people disgusting?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yes, because not being homophobic is being “PC”.
By any chance do you find gay people disgusting?
		
Click to expand...

Nope not at all,I have gay friends. 

By any chance do you like to bring race into a post about coming out,because you crave attention? 

Because that was rather odd when you did that.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 7, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You’ve left many that reek of homophobia on the thread.
		
Click to expand...

I’m working my way through it,
I have a life outside the forum you know , although as a white heterosexual male, I’m not sure I’m allowed to comment


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Your trolling people is far more boring.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m working my way through it,
I have a life outside the forum you know
		
Click to expand...

Set Kelfire on as your No2,he obviously doesn’t have much else on 😆


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nope not at all,I have gay friends.

By any chance do you like to bring race into a post about coming out,because you crave attention?

Because that was rather odd when you did that.
		
Click to expand...

Ok boomer.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Ok boomer.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously tho why did you assume that Brendy was a “white heterosexual male”?

Maybe you are part of the problem here buddy 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2020)

And I thought he and Holly were up for it.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			And I thought he and Holly were up for it.
		
Click to expand...

They probably are. The only question is, up for what?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			are there (or have been) and gay male golfers?
		
Click to expand...

Brian Gay?


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			They probably are. The only question is, up for what?
		
Click to expand...

It


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Brian Gay?
		
Click to expand...

His name on the leaderboard always makes me smirk, Gay Brian.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 7, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Ok boomer.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you do NOT mean Ye old Boomer.  He has only been on here for 5 weeks, explains USA  as it is. Not sure whet he has an opinion or know who Phil is!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Hope you do NOT mean Ye old Boomer.  He has only been on here for 5 weeks, explains USA  as it is. Not sure whet he has an opinion or know who Phil is!
		
Click to expand...

Think he was just struggling to give a sensible answer.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 7, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think he was just struggling to give a sensible answer.
		
Click to expand...

Well nothing changes there PS with some of the people on here responding to comments


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2020)

Did Eamonn Holmes really say to PS this morning immediately after PS was interviewed by truly scrumptious Holly ... _now I get how you were able to be so cool when in the hot tub with Holly _or words to that very effect.  I am not sure if EH meant that to be funny - I think he did...🤪


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Did Eamonn Holmes really say to PS this morning immediately after PS was interviewed by truly scrumptious Holly ... _now I get how you were able to be so cool when in the hot tub with Holly _or words to that very effect.  I am not sure if EH meant that to be funny - I think he did...🤪
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely meant it as a joke, they all had a giggle about it, Eamonn tweeted about it after that it was his way off a lighthearted lifter to the emotional setting. Apparently they all appreciated his quip to.. Im happy to sit in a hot tub with Holly also though 😉


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m working my way through it,
I have a life outside the forum you know , although as a white heterosexual male, I’m not sure I’m allowed to comment
		
Click to expand...

good job Ave not said owt phil or Saturday would be gone. Although I have liked a few comments 😉


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			His name on the leaderboard always makes me smirk, Gay Brian.
		
Click to expand...

Minjee lee makes Mrs d chuckle


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Seriously tho why did you assume that Brendy was a “white heterosexual male”?

Maybe you are part of the problem here buddy 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

You know exactly why I said it. Don’t play the fool


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You know exactly why I said it. Don’t play the fool
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if people like you didn’t go around just assuming that everyone is straight it would make it easier for people to come out.
Maybe then it wouldn’t be such a big deal.
And as for the race assumption,you’ve  lost me with that one pal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolutely meant it as a joke, they all had a giggle about it, Eamonn tweeted about it after that it was his way off a lighthearted lifter to the emotional setting. Apparently they all appreciated his quip to.. Im happy to sit in a hot tub with Holly also though 😉
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t being critical of EH and I know it was a joke (and given Holly...was rather funny) but I was thinking that it was maybe a teensy little bit too soon after the interview...i think he realised that as soon as he said it...and in a tub with truly scrumptious a Holly - couldn’t imagine...errr...👍


----------



## Wolf (Feb 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I wasn’t being critical of EH and I know it was a joke (and given Holly...was rather funny) but I was thinking that it was maybe a teensy little bit too soon after the interview...i think he realised that as soon as he said it...and in a tub with truly scrumptious a Holly - couldn’t imagine...errr...👍
		
Click to expand...

Never said you were being critical SILH, I think personally it was the ideal time for it as it helped ease the obvious tension, but can certainly see your side of why you may feel was a little soon. I can certainly imagine it 😉


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe if people like you didn’t go around just assuming that everyone is straight it would make it easier for people to come out.
Maybe then it wouldn’t be such a big deal.
And as for the race assumption,you’ve  lost me with that one pal.
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t assumed anything with the person I referenced. You’re being incredibly strange yet again. It’s such a weird way to act online, pretending you don’t get the point someone is making.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2020)

I don’t give a rats arse about his sexuality and it’s shouldn’t be a bloody issue in this day and age.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I haven’t assumed anything with the person I referenced. You’re being incredibly strange yet again. It’s such a weird way to act online, pretending you don’t get the point someone is making.
		
Click to expand...

Ok we’ll leave it there,just try & be a bit more open minded & don’t just assume things 👍🏻

Have a good day buddy


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok we’ll leave it there,just try & be a bit more open minded & don’t just assume things 👍🏻

Have a good day buddy
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t assume anything. I know he’s white and straight. You’re so odd.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## DaveR (Feb 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225824688087105536

A slightly different perspective on it.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2020)

DaveR said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225824688087105536

A slightly different perspective on it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh shock. Yet another white, successful and heterosexual man who can’t get past his own thoughts and experiences.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Oh shock. Yet another white, successful and heterosexual man who can’t get past his own thoughts and experiences.
		
Click to expand...

Whether you agree with his views or not he makes a valid point.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Whether you agree with his views or not he makes a valid point.
		
Click to expand...

No he really doesn’t. The two situations aren’t comparable and it says more about the backwards thinking of him, you and anyone who thinks he does have a point when you’re trying to equate struggling with your sexuality in a society that is prejudiced with cheating on your wife.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 8, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Hope you do NOT mean Ye old Boomer.  He has only been on here for 5 weeks, explains USA  as it is. Not sure whet he has an opinion or know who Phil is!
		
Click to expand...

This vid might help!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2020)

DaveR said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225824688087105536

A slightly different perspective on it.
		
Click to expand...

But has he been seeing anyone behind his wife’s back?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Oh shock. Yet another white, successful and heterosexual man who can’t get past his own thoughts and experiences.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you keep bringing up skin Colour?


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why do you keep bringing up skin Colour?
		
Click to expand...

Because he’s a (moderated)

edit: come on guys we can get our point across better than this.


----------



## IainP (Feb 8, 2020)

History tells us that the media really loves a story about one of their own, so expecting this to run on for a bit.

Not really about him, but maybe an interesting read
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-51413187


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			No he really doesn’t. The two situations aren’t comparable and it says more about the backwards thinking of him, you and anyone who thinks he does have a point when you’re trying to equate struggling with your sexuality in a society that is prejudiced with cheating on your wife.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe this society doesn't like people like you, white heterosexual with serious attitude problems.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why do you keep bringing up skin Colour?
		
Click to expand...

Because white males often display this sort of behaviour; a complete lack of understanding of the lives of others. 

I don’t buy into the full range of “white male privilege” that the extreme left wing extol but this thread is full of it.


----------



## Sats (Feb 8, 2020)

This entire thread is proper weary.....Phillip Schofield is gay so ***** what. His relationship with his family and how they handle it is their business. The fact that he's gay hasn't stop the world from turning.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Because white males often display this sort of behaviour; a complete lack of understanding of the lives of others. 

I don’t buy into the full range of “white male privilege” that the extreme left wing extol but this thread is full of it.
		
Click to expand...

extreme left wing extol 😕


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2020)

Sats said:



			This entire thread is proper weary.....Phillip Schofield is gay so ***** what. His relationship with his family and how they handle it is their business. The fact that he's gay hasn't stop the world from turning.
		
Click to expand...

But it's not is it. He has decided to talk about it on National television.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Because white males often display this sort of behaviour; a complete lack of understanding of the lives of others.
		
Click to expand...

And no other ethnic group does the same?


----------



## drdel (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Because white males often display this sort of behaviour; a complete lack of understanding of the lives of others.

I don’t buy into the full range of “white male privilege” that the extreme left wing extol but this thread is full of it.
		
Click to expand...

You might want to reflect on how the treatment of sexual preferences are treated in Asia, Middle East and many other countries.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Because white males often display this sort of behaviour; a complete lack of understanding of the lives of others.

I don’t buy into the full range of “white male privilege” that the extreme left wing extol but this thread is full of it.
		
Click to expand...

You really are a big part of the problem & the bad thing Is you have no idea.


----------



## road2ruin (Feb 8, 2020)

The truth in this starts to come out and has absolutely nothing to do with Phillip being incredibly brave with his decision to come out. 

Phillip Schofield had no choice but to come out as gay to the world. He was having an affair with a studio runner on This Morning set named Matthew McGreevy. Phillip upset Matthew, who then threatened to go public so here we are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2020)

road2ruin said:



*The truth *in this starts to come out and has absolutely nothing to do with Phillip being incredibly brave with his decision to come out.

Phillip Schofield had no choice but to come out as gay to the world. He was having an affair with a studio runner on This Morning set named Matthew McGreevy. Phillip upset Matthew, who then threatened to go public so here we are.
		
Click to expand...

Is that really the truth ? Or just typical rumours

And surely not great to posts name on a public forum without confirmation


----------



## bobmac (Feb 8, 2020)

road2ruin said:



			The truth in this starts to come out and has absolutely nothing to do with Phillip being incredibly brave with his decision to come out.

Phillip Schofield had no choice but to come out as gay to the world. He was having an affair with a studio runner on This Morning set named Matthew McGreevy. Phillip upset Matthew, who then threatened to go public so here we are.
		
Click to expand...

If that's the case, he's out of a job


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 8, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			This vid might help! 





Click to expand...

Jesus that accent! It’s like fingernails down a blackboard!😖


----------



## brendy (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Because white males often display this sort of behaviour; a complete lack of understanding of the lives of others.

I don’t buy into the full range of “white male privilege” that the extreme left wing extol but this thread is full of it.
		
Click to expand...

Dont know where to start with that really but here goes.
1.You use the word 'often', that would not even be classed as a majority. You use a big stretch to cover those voids.
2. Whether I am white or any other colour, does not come into whether you are straight or gay, your upbringing and exposure to peer pressure one way or they other would govern that more times than not.
3. I could not care less if a person prefers the same sex or other regardless of colour or creed...whatever, every human being has a mind and a right to exercise their preferences between men, women or anyone else.
4. I am certain that anyone else on this planet, regardless of any of the above care what my sexuality is. This is the point I was putting across, in work, if I do a good job, why would my sexual preference come into it, when I play golf, does it matter, in the gym? Having a meal in a restaurant? Sat in my car driving? Why does it matter?
5. You seem to want to box people off based on colour, that doesn't fly. Yes I am white, I am also heterosexual, I have travelled the world, made friends with people regardless of colour, religion and orientation on all of them. Try walking in other peoples shoes before jumping to wild conclusions based on your tabloid opinions. You 100% tripped over on this one, I say we should live and let live but you dont seem to agree.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 8, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Jesus that accent! It’s like fingernails down a blackboard!😖
		
Click to expand...


Bit rich, though, coming from someone from/in East Lunn! 

Certainly not in the 'class' of the Birmingham or Black Country ones - or 'heart' of Glasgow! Liverpudlian can be pretty nasal too (eg Ringo).

At the other end of the scale...Female (though not Male) Dublin one is gorgeous imo. Some other  Irish ones are 'not to my taste' either!

My own Kiwi one has probably softened slightly, but still recognisable as Antipodean. But I certainmly agree with a couppe of descriptions...
1. Queen's English spoken with the tongue sitting on the botton of the mouth like a dead fish. (Dame Ngaio Marsh, who also described Aussie one as 'as if constantly squinting from the sun').
2. Proper English spoken as if with a constant cold.

Oh, and FWIW Schofield actually started his TV career in New Zealand!


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 8, 2020)

Foxholer said:




Bit rich, though, coming from someone from/in East Lunn! 

Certainly not in the 'class' of the Birmingham or Black Country ones - or 'heart' of Glasgow! Liverpudlian can be pretty nasal too (eg Ringo).

At the other end of the scale...Female (though not Male) Dublin one is gorgeous imo. Some other  Irish ones are 'not to my taste' either!

My own Kiwi one has probably softened slightly, but still recognisable as Antipodean. But I certainmly agree with a couppe of descriptions...
1. Queen's English spoken with the tongue sitting on the botton of the mouth like a dead fish. (Dame Ngaio Marsh, who also described Aussie one as 'as if constantly squinting from the sun').
2. Proper English spoken as if with a constant cold.

Oh, and FWIW Schofield actually started his TV career in New Zealand!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t take it as a dig against kiwis, it wasn’t. It was just that whining nasal tone made my skin crawl!
Fwiw I can’t stand the mockney, Estuary English.... probably why I married a Cumbrian!😁


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2020)

Foxholer said:




Bit rich, though, coming from someone from/in East Lunn! 

Certainly not in the 'class' of the Birmingham or Black Country ones - or 'heart' of Glasgow! Liverpudlian can be pretty nasal too (eg Ringo).

At the other end of the scale...Female (though not Male) Dublin one is gorgeous imo. Some other  Irish ones are 'not to my taste' either!

My own Kiwi one has probably softened slightly, but still recognisable as Antipodean. But I certainmly agree with a couppe of descriptions...
1. Queen's English spoken with the tongue sitting on the botton of the mouth like a dead fish. (Dame Ngaio Marsh, who also described Aussie one as 'as if constantly squinting from the sun').
2. Proper English spoken as if with a constant cold.

Oh, and FWIW Schofield actually started his TV career in New Zealand!
		
Click to expand...

Bristolian started out as a form of English language but over time it has bifrocated into a unique form like sanskrit and Basque.


----------



## IanM (Feb 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Oh shock. Yet another white, successful and heterosexual man who can’t get past his own thoughts and experiences.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty certain that's what would happen so your comment is odd...   cheat with a bloke, hero, but a women hes a rat.  Surely you can see the hypocrisy in that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2020)

IanM said:



			Pretty certain that's what would happen so your comment is odd...   cheat with a bloke, hero, but a women hes a rat.  Surely you can see the hypocrisy in that?
		
Click to expand...

But he at this moment in time hasn't cheating on his wife with anyone ?


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 8, 2020)

IanM said:



			Pretty certain that's what would happen so your comment is odd...   cheat with a bloke, hero, but a women hes a rat.  Surely you can see the hypocrisy in that?
		
Click to expand...

Did he cheat?


----------



## DaveR (Feb 8, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But he at this moment in time hasn't cheating on his wife with anyone ?
		
Click to expand...

If post #115 is correct it appears he was.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2020)

DaveR said:



			If post #115 is correct it appears he was.
		
Click to expand...

but post #115 is nothing but social media rumours - only have to see it on Twitter.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 8, 2020)

DaveR said:



			If post #115 is correct it appears he was.
		
Click to expand...

This is the problem with this world. Too many people read one comment, then automatically assume it is a fact. I can't say he wasn't cheating, but if comment 115 was all you had to go on, I'd maybe refrain from jumping to conclusions


----------



## DaveR (Feb 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			This is the problem with this world. Too many people read one comment, then automatically assume it is a fact. I can't say he wasn't cheating, but if comment 115 was all you had to go on, I'd maybe refrain from jumping to conclusions
		
Click to expand...

Read my post again, it says IF. You are the one jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Because white males often display this sort of behaviour; a complete lack of understanding of the lives of others.

I don’t buy into the full range of “white male privilege” that the extreme left wing extol but this thread is full of it.
		
Click to expand...

Great article in the Independent last year about extreme self-righteousness doing more to damage the case for tolerance than the original prejudices... just saying.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Great article in the Independent last year about extreme self-righteousness doing more to damage the case for tolerance than the original prejudices... just saying.
		
Click to expand...

He’s definitely the type to get offended on others behalf,and the person in question isn’t offended at all.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 9, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Great article in the Independent last year about extreme self-righteousness doing more to damage the case for tolerance than the original prejudices... just saying.
		
Click to expand...

You know me well enough to know that anything is a topic for humour with me - I have a dark sense of humour - but the way people portray themselves on this forum really does suggest they’re incredibly backwards thinking at times!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You know me well enough to know that anything is a topic for humour with me - I have a dark sense of humour - but the way people portray themselves on this forum really does suggest they’re incredibly backwards thinking at times!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Mark, your sense of humour doesn't come across in a lot of what you post. I know your humour, and you're great company but the written word doesn't convey intonation and body language, from which the real message is often more discernible.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2020)

can I ask posters not to use this forum to fuel speculation about PS.

Unsubstantiated allegations are dangerous and damaging and potentially libellous.

If more FACTS emerge, then fine.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Bristolian started out as a form of English language but over time *it has bifrocated* into a unique form like sanskrit and Basque.
		
Click to expand...

Non comprendez! Or is that an example?

Btw. No...Bristolian is merely an accent! With a few words unique to its 'region'. No different to any other 'local' form - including 'Posh' (also known as Queen's or or BBC).


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Non comprendez! Or is that an example?

Btw. No...Bristolian is merely an accent! With a few words unique to its 'region'. No different to any other 'local' form - including 'Posh' (also known as Queen's or or BBC).
		
Click to expand...

Lighten up man 🙄


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 9, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Don’t take it as a dig against kiwis, it wasn’t. It was just that whining nasal tone made my skin crawl!
Fwiw I can’t stand the mockney, Estuary English.... probably why I married a Cumbrian!😁
		
Click to expand...

No offence taken. Nasal is an apt description and mine is more than most - from a couple of breaks and orientation as a feoutus! Indeed, Estuary is unpleasant to my ears. I acquired 3 kids who spoke that, though all could miraculously change if appropriate, with Wife #2.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Lighten up man 🙄
...
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should reduce the amount of twaddle you post then!

Btw. I trust you noticed the title of the vid!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Perhaps you should reduce the amount of twaddle you post then!

Btw. I trust you noticed the title of the vid! 

Click to expand...

Twaddle!!!
I will if you will 😂

You obviously dont understand Bristle 🙄


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			No offence taken. Nasal is an apt description and mine is more than most - from a couple of breaks and orientation as a feoutus! Indeed, Estuary is unpleasant to my ears. I acquired 3 kids who spoke that, though all could miraculously change if appropriate, with Wife #2.
		
Click to expand...

 "I acquired 3 Kids"      where? Poundland😁


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			...
I will if you will 😂
		
Click to expand...

Done! I'm always in favour of a bargain! Zero effort required on my part; heaps on yours though!


SocketRocket said:



			"I acquired 3 Kids"      where? Poundland😁
		
Click to expand...

No! But seems your parents overpaid!😁

Now, as we are pretty much even on the personal insults, I suggest we get back 'on topic'! Not that I blieve it's a topic of paricular 'importance' on a Golf forum in the first place!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You know me well enough to know that anything is a topic for humour with me - I have a dark sense of humour - but the way people portray themselves on this forum really does suggest they’re incredibly backwards thinking at times!
		
Click to expand...

Is that a get out of jail free card to insult    people


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Is that a get out of jail free card to insult    people
		
Click to expand...

yes.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			yes.
		
Click to expand...

Thought so 👍🏽


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh no it isn’t 

Back on topic please 👍


----------



## CliveW (Feb 9, 2020)

Just seen the opening of Dancing On Ice. Do you think Holly is trying to turn Philip back with the frock she's wearing?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2020)

Apparently he thought he might be gay when he got married.

How could he not know?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 9, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Just seen the opening of Dancing On Ice. Do you think Holly is trying to turn Philip back with the frock she's wearing?     

Click to expand...

Just seen the dress, think I'll actually watch this tonight 😍


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Apparently he thought he might be gay when he got married.

How could he not know?
		
Click to expand...

He just thought it was his boyfriend who was gay 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2020)

So he knew he was gay when he got married?
Talk about sticking the knife in to his wife.

He’s now milking it for all it’s worth & couldn’t give a toss about humiliating his wife.

Imo of course.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Just seen the dress, think I'll actually watch this tonight 😍
		
Click to expand...

She’s overrated


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

You can know something and be in complete denial and non-accepting about it. And so PS and him ‘knowing‘ himself to be gay - he may well have been in very strong denial and loved his girlfriend.


----------

